# Becoming a stockbroker



## mattlach (13 May 2007)

Does anyone know how to best go about becomming a stockbroker?

Also, looking for some good info on a "day in the life of" for a Stockbroker.


----------



## Julia (13 May 2007)

mattlach said:


> Does anyone know how to best go about becomming a stockbroker?
> 
> Also, looking for some good info on a "day in the life of" for a Stockbroker.




I'm pretty sure there is an existing thread on this.  Have you done a Search?

Someone might recall what it was called.


----------



## Julia (13 May 2007)

Here is the reference to the existing thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4373


----------



## Prem (30 June 2007)

*How to become a stockbroker?*

How do I become a stock broker ?


----------



## Julia (30 June 2007)

*Re: How to become a stockbroker?*



Prem said:


> How do I become a stock broker ?




Have you read through the link provided in the preceding post?
Plenty of info there.


----------



## happytrader (18 July 2007)

I see ABN AMRO Morgans is looking for a Stockbroker

Applicants should be able to demonstrate:

. A sound knowledge of financial products

. Past experience working in the financial sector

. Ability to work unsupervised

. Be PS 146 compliant

Townsville@abnamromorgans.com.au

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

